# How Can I Housebreak my Puppy? I am working. Please help



## Wuccici (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a 3 year old Maltese which was trained easily with crate and by regularly taken out to pee. It took her a very short time to completely learn it with no accidents. Now I got a new puppy which I will receive next week. But I am working now and the puppy will be home alone for 8 hours. How can I housebreak her? Do exercise pens help? I want this puppy so much but I do not have any idea how she will be trained. Thank you very much.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I suggest you have someone stop by and check up on the puppy. I would not leave a puppy home for 8hrs...thats too long...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you come home for lunch? Perhaps you have a dog friendly senior citizen neighbor who would be willing to do daycare for you? 8-9 hours is a very long time for young un trained puppy to be alone. Do you have doggie daycare in your area?or maybe you have an unemployed friend.......seems everybody does these days?

You could put the dog in a large Xpen with wee wee pads and a crate at the opposite end but the pup will not get praised when he does well ,or learn to "hold it". Not a good plan for good training.

Also I would caution leaving your dog with the puppy when you are not present. Young pups can antagonize an older dog....and they may need policing.

Please have a good plan before you get your new pup.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well my puppy was left alone at 16 weeks for 8 hrs . i babygated my kitchen put his bed in there and alot of chew toys. his food and water bowl . and his wee wee pads on the opposite corner . he was however pretty much potty trained he might pee on the edge of wee wee pad but never anywhere else. i would place him on the pad as soon as i would wake up n praise n give him treats . and when i would leave i would leave lites and tv on for him. oh and a t shirt for with my scent. i didnt want to leave him alone , and i was with him about a week when he came home at first , but then i had to work kids were at school. as soon as my kids got home from school they would take him out the kitchen n play and stuff.. it can be done . u definitely CANNOT crate a young puppy for 8 hrs , so u need to assign him a home where he has enough space to move around and play . u need to provide alot of chew toys and puppyproof the area. 

it can be done .

read this : it helped me alot. ( i didnt use the kong though) http://www.openpaw.org/PDFs/BEFORE_YouGetYourPuppy.pdf


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you can, I'd try to take a few days off from work (maybe a Fri and a Mon and get the pup on Thurs..?) so you can have at least 3-4 days to be there monitoring him 24/7 so he can get the hang of it as much as possible. As Cat said, chances are the pup will not see any benefit to peeing on a pad when it has the same outcome as when he goes anywhere else (because no one is there to reward him one way or another). I'd try to find some sort of sitter, at least until she's potty trained.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree , u need at least 5 days with the puppy so she doesnt feel like she was abandoned as soon as she came home. so look into that please.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Of course, these are all suggestions for best case scenarios, and you should do whatever your particular situation and finances dictate. Malts are highly adaptive, and with some concessions, will acclimate well to your family's lifestyle.


----------

